# 3 point seat belt experience



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

I want to put 3 point seat belts in my 65 GTO instead of refreshing the bucket seat original lap belts. From what I have read, it looks like designs for convertibles ( with a new attachment point in the door pillar) could work. It will make access to the rear seat even more awkward, but the improved safety for the occupants in the front make it worthwhile. This would be easier for 66 and later vehicles, where GM manufactured a 3rd seat belt connection point above the shoulder. 

If any forum members have already done this, I would welcome your input.

NoAngelBuddy


----------



## MarkS57 (Feb 8, 2014)

Me too. 

I've read that Chrysler Sebring convertible seats with the built in belts work well. Might be worth a look, I plan to myself.


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Thanks, I will check them out. 

I was hoping to leave my pristine headliner alone. However, while installing new carpeting yesterday I noticed that the stitching in my headliner is starting to separate at a stitched seam. That discovery changes everything. I just started viewing videos and searching the forum for new headliner installation info. This presents the opportunity to put the hardware in the roof that GM installed in 1966 for 3 point seat belts.

I recently spent a ridiculous amount of time to recover my seats with new upholstery. I expect the headliner install to be equally frustrating, but this is a DIY project.

NoAngelBuddy


----------



## StuInNH (Apr 17, 2020)

I just ordered 3 point seat belt that is supposed to fit classic convertible from Wesco. Will update after install.


----------



## Tim68 (Dec 1, 2019)

Noangelbuddy said:


> Thanks, I will check them out.
> 
> I was hoping to leave my pristine headliner alone. However, while installing new carpeting yesterday I noticed that the stitching in my headliner is starting to separate at a stitched seam. That discovery changes everything. I just started viewing videos and searching the forum for new headliner installation info. This presents the opportunity to put the hardware in the roof that GM installed in 1966 for 3 point seat belts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tim68 (Dec 1, 2019)

I just received a set ordered from Seat Belts Plus for my 68.
I’ll be installing them this weekend and let you know how it goes.


----------



## StuInNH (Apr 17, 2020)

Tim68 said:


> I just received a set ordered from Seat Belts Plus for my 68.
> I’ll be installing them this weekend and let you know how it goes.


 The convertible is a whole different problem. The 68 coup I owned in 1970 had 3 point. I'm hoping......


----------



## Olds455 (Mar 31, 2014)

Reach out to Morris Classic (www.morrisclassic.com). He provided a lot of information on how to accomplish this without butchering anything and can provide pictures. It seems the Chevy guys use him a lot. I haven't done this yet, but plan to when I get into the interior of my 65.


----------



## StuInNH (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi all!
The saga continues..... removed rear seats looking for seat belts. Of course not there. Both outer seat belt bolts snapped off. Am I better off drilling new holes, or somehow drilling and extracting bolt?
Uh, Wesco 3 pt seat belt has retracter that seams to be made for bucket seats, not rear bench seat of GTO.


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Can’t fathom how seat belt bolts would snap off. What are you the Hulk? I have a bench seat in my 65 GTO and purchased seat belts from Wesco. I fabricated my on metal bracket (from the L frame metal from a bed, cut, drilled and welded) to attach to the bolts under the package tray. Not beautiful, but not seen. More importantly it will keep rear seat passengers from becoming flying objects. Please see pictures attached.


----------



## StuInNH (Apr 17, 2020)

Wasn't me..... got it that way. Looks like they were rusted in place and they snapped the heads off. I may be better off drilling the 2 holes for the belt. Convertible has no deck to weld to.


----------

